# Cheap Set-up for beginner



## Holland (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm looking to venture into Fly Fishing but, need to enter the sport with a capital investment under $500. Any suggestions? Also the set-up should include every essential item to Fly Fish (rod, reel, & line) other than flies. 

I am considering the Clearwater II by Orvis. Any reviews?

I will be using the equipment in the coastal flats/back bay systems while wading/kayaking. 

Thanks,
Holland


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

*Cheap but good Fly Combos*

Assuming salt water: If it were me, I'd look at the TFO Professional series with maybe an Okuma Helios reel. TFO has an excellent warranty for the price. The Okuma Helios is the cheapest sealed cork drag reel that I know of. Compare prices with the new Lamson Guru reel which would have their amazing conical drag system for pretty cheap. If you want a salt/fresh option go with a 6 weight. I've hauled in plenty of Reds up to 26", black drum, and average sized trout on my wife's TFO 6 wt. I put an 8 weight reel on it so I can have tons of backing in case I hook a big one on it. Plus she catches plenty of Largemouth, white bass, and a few crappie on it without having to swing a stiffer 8 weight. Took it to catch some Smacks off the jetties... now that's fun.

8 weight is the "standard" Redfish rod but if the wife's not there I take her 6 wt every time. Just keep the leader around 7 ft to start with, use a lighter fly, and keep that 15 mph wind in your left ear (if you're right handed). If it's windier than 15 you're better off with regular tackle anyways imho. As for the line, just get yourself some decent weight forward floating line that matches your rod. Make sure it's for warm water and doesn't have a rainbow trout on the front of the box. Cold water line gets sticky in warm water. 7 weights are cool too.

If you don't care about the warranty, quality of the drag, or rust resistance I saw some 8 wt graphite combos at Academy recently for around $150.

Heck just get what you want.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

The Orvis rod is a great choose matched with a Batskill mid arbor reel and a good line and you will have a first class outfit. I have been using Orvis rods for 30 years and you can,t beat their warrenty. Assuming Saltwater fishing I would recommend at least an 8wt and maybe a 9wt. A heavier weight line will make casing the larger flies in the wind easier. As a beginer the heavier line will give you the extra distance that you need. When you get better at casting you my want to add a lighter rod, like the 6wt. You can cast a small flies with a 9wt by using a light leader, casting a large dieciever on a 6wt can be a challage.
Hope you enjoy the sport. Don't forget to get a casting lesson or two. Basspro shop offer free classes on Saturdays.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

If you're in Houston, go by Fishing Tackle Unlimited - Gulf Freeway Store and check out one of their "house outfits". You can get an 8 wt. rod with case, reel, line and backing all ready to go. It runs about $150 and will stand up to saltwater. And, all depending on the mood Andy is in, you might get him to throw in a casting lesson, too. 

IMO, it's a good beginners outfit that won't hurt the wallet.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

get the larger g-loomis gold reel, it is made by shimano $100

decent line wt. forward 8 wt. 40-$60

backing $20

accys. & flies 450

rod $150-$300

go for A 9' Ft/8wt. 2 piece unless you absolutely have to have a compact travel rod


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

TFO Axiom($250-$275 on website or they come up on e-bay regularly for $170-$220) or BVK($225-$250)-Good quality, lightweight, outstanding warranty/service
Nautilus FW7+(e-bay for $219 regularly) or FWX 7/8($280) Reel-VERY light, well made, great warranty/service

These will last you forever and are something that you will still be happy with once your skills/knowledge progress. Don't go ultra cheap. You will be dissatisfied with it very soon.


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Pm sent............


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Holland,

The Clearwater would be a great starting point, but also look at the new Access series rods. I was in the store last week and really liked what I saw. There will be an Access reel that is mid arbor, very light weight and a great bargain. Both the Access and the Battenkill large arbor are sealed drag, light weight reels that would serve you well for years.

Another option would definitely be looking into TFO's line of rods. I have several and like them all. I own a Signature series that I have had good success putting in the hands of less experienced casters due to the toned down taper of the rod. I feel like it casts great. The Axiom and TICRx are fantastic rods along with the new BVK. I would think that either the TICR or the BVK would make a great investment and good tapers for someone getting into the sport. Stick it out with the 8 weight for all around inshore saltwater use. If you get bored you can do well bass fishing with an 8 and if you travel, it would make a great bonefish rod.

Spend your money wisely on the rod and line, that's where the casting comes from. Most of the shops will let you cast a rod in the parking lot, just be conscious of how clean or dirty the line is when you cast it..makes a big difference in what you will feel. If you are going to fish primarily along the Texas Coast, an 8 wieght redfish line from either Orvis or Scientific Anglers will serve you very well. The only time they can be tough is on very cold days. If you think that you will spend a lot of time fly fishing when it is colder on the coast, the saltwater taper from either will be slightly softer cored and perform a little better in lower temperatures. The sacrifice is a little distance when it's warmer. 

The last recommmendation would be to invest in at least one or two casting lessons with a good instructor so that you start on the right foot. If you are in the Houston area, there are quite a few good ones.


----------



## bamdvm (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh, and as far as casting goes, short game is where it's at. Casting lessons are good for the basics. You will find yourself practicing tight loops and long casts. While it's pretty and fun, the reality is that most of the fish I've caught were the result of an ACCURATE and FAST 20-30 ft cast. It's nice to be able make an 80 ft. cast and might come in handy every once in awhile but most of the time your opportunity has passed while you're still busy backcasting trying to load the rod. Work on ACCURACY and SPEED (one or two backcasts at most) under 40 ft. Even if they're not pretty, it will translate into more fish caught.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

Mr. Holland.... There are things you can go cheap on in saltwater flyfishing, but two which you should not. The rod and flyline must be good quality. As the shallowist said, "this is where your casting comes from".

If you aren't ready to spend the money, I suggest getting with a guide who practices in guiding and teaching flyfishing. They have more patience than the typical guide and can build your confidence.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Animal Chris said:


> If you're in Houston, go by Fishing Tackle Unlimited - Gulf Freeway Store and check out one of their "house outfits". You can get an 8 wt. rod with case, reel, line and backing all ready to go. It runs about $150 and will stand up to saltwater. And, all depending on the mood Andy is in, you might get him to throw in a casting lesson, too.
> 
> IMO, it's a good beginners outfit that won't hurt the wallet.


It is a great beginner set up


----------

